# How many coats



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

3 coats=1 coat as tape bed, 2 coats over tape feathered to finish.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Finish drywall how? Just taping and filling screw or nail holes or are you texturing it or something?

Ideally, for the basics you will have one heavy coat to secure the tape and fill over screw or nail heads. Once the tape is dry and secure, you put another coat over to seal the tape to the wall and hide the seams. Less is more and the less you have to sand the better. Make sure you use a large enough knife too. 

Sometimes if the nails or screws got set too deep, pre-mixed compound will "suck in" to the cavities and you have to hit them a second time. If really deep, using "hot" dry mix mud will help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

3 minimim, more if you have never done it before.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

as many as it takes:laughing:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

As Post 3 (sdsester) said, depends on the finish applied: http://nationalgypsum.com/ng/resources/tech-talk-revisiting.htm
But as others said- it may take you more to get equal.

Gary


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

joecaption said:


> 3 minimim, more if you have never done it before.


I agree. I had never done it before, and I did 4 coats. Came out really good.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

How ever many you use, remember "less is more". Don't try to "pile on" a heavy coat. The joints will end up "rounded out" (especially butt joints). Several thin coats are better....


----------

